# Solved: windows 8 and Homegroup problems



## beachball (Mar 12, 2005)

I have upgraded my desktop to windows 8 and have a laptop using windows 7. I could always share folders/files between the 2 computers until the upgrade. Now, the Windows 7 laptop can view and open the folders that are on the windows 8 computer, but I can't open the laptop folders (windows 7) on the Windows 8 computer.
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I have reset the Homegroup password on each and made sure all folders were shared.
I am at a loss, thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have no problem in opening any file or folder on my Windows 8 machine from my Windows 7 machine or XP machine.

Do you have a user account with the SAME user name and SAME password on each machine?


----------



## beachball (Mar 12, 2005)

Dave,
Thanks for the reply, but I am not sure what you mean by "user account" on each machine. Where would I find that info and if it is not there, where do I set it up?

Rosanne


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since DaveA mentioned XP I think that he is using "traditional" file sharing, not Homegroups. User Accounts should have no bearing on Homegroup usage, as far as I know.

Do you have a firewall (other than Windows') or security suite on the Windows 7 that may not be configured properly to allow access to the Windows 8?


----------



## beachball (Mar 12, 2005)

It is the Windows 8 that couldn't open the Windows 7 homegroup. However, after re-doing all of the permissions and sharing options on all of the folders in libraries on the win 7 computer, this morning it all works in both Homegroup and Network. It is a puzzle to me, but I am pleased.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

TerryNet said:


> Since DaveA mentioned XP I think that he is using "traditional" file sharing, not Homegroups. User Accounts should have no bearing on Homegroup usage, as far as I know.
> 
> Do you have a firewall (other than Windows') or security suite on the Windows 7 that may not be configured properly to allow access to the Windows 8?


Yes, Terry I use WorkGroup and NOT HomeGroup.


----------

